# My solo kayak trip to the keys; Days 1 & 2



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

*Day One*

Alright, I made it in late last night (8/20/13) due to a Peacock Bass pit stop just north of here. Scored two Peacocks, a couple Cichlids and lost a nice Snook.

I headed out of Big Pine Key at about 7:15 or so. Worked way from the inside of Coupon Bight towards Cook Island to the West. I had almost entirely artificials since the bait shops were out of live bait until this afternoon. Caught a couple cudas quick along deep mangrove edges and later scored a 23 inch Snook. Not a monster, but a nice start. As I worked further the wind picked up bad along with occasional rain. I stayed in the lee of the mangroves when I could and picked up a few more cudas in the process.

Got to Cook Island and was welcomed by a strong tide. There was a lot of life too; sharks, rays, glass minnows, etc. Lacking good bait, I had to cruise and look, watching sand edges and potholes. After doing this for an hour, I couldn't help it and started throwing mullet to the cruising sharks. First hookup was a large Bonnethead that tangled me in the mangroves but somehow didn't come off. Second was a 4ft Lemon. A little later I saw a bigger Lemon cruising just inside the channel. I threw and he was all over it, only he was waaaay the hell bigger than I wanted! I've never been pulled that fast by a shark. After ten minutes I locked it up and the leader broke thank god.

I did finally see two bonefish. They were in a 25-30ft trough of sand bottom about 120ft from me. I eased in a bit and made a cast with a jig. I bounced it and let the current take it back and one fish charged it but didn't eat. Dang

I took a break (which you can do from this report if needed) and launched in a less-windy area. At this point I had bait and made a shrimp/crab chum for my tubes. I anchored in a couple different areas while dodging showers. I never saw a scale from Mr Bonefish but tore the Mangove Snapper (and two Lane Snapper) a new one. I had them chummed up around the yak and even caught some on the fly rod. Finally another storm ended my day, but I'll be back at it tomorrow 

*Day Two*

Got a late start today since it was storming all night and into the morning. The higher winds forced me to change location from yesterday's spots.

Launched at a bright and early 9:15 at Geiger Key and paddłed to Saddlehill key and a couple smaller surrounding islands. I got set up on a shallow, sandy spot just inside of where two channels converged. I got the chum tube out and set two baits. About three minutes in I have a nice Bonefish on! He takes a ridiculous fast run and then doubles back to me. As I catch up, he runs our erraticalły and jumps twice with a 5ft Lemon Shark on his butt. I freespooled line to help him escape but it was too late and he became shark poop. I was pissed!!! After that it was shark city. Bonnethead after Bonnethead. I landed 13 of them and lost several more. After nearly two hours I relocated just to have more if the same with two Lane Snapper and two large Mojarras mixed in. After that it was time to move.

I relaunched again at 2:00 on the far NW end of Big Torch Key. It was like falling off the earth out there. You have to walk your yak through a narrow trail in the mangroves before coming to a small pool where you get in. After that you have to lay all of your rods and net down and pull yourself through a small "tunnel" in the outer mangroves. It was freakin' cool!

Unfortunately it became very uncool shortly after launching as storm after storm barreled down on my ass and I had to hide in the trees twice. My bonefish spot from there was too far and I was frustrated. I relaxed and just anchored near a deep mangrove cut and chummed. I had so many snapper around he it was insane, from three to sixteen inches. I had fun picking them out and caught a few on fly before pulling anchor and going Cuda catching. I threw tube lures and a skitter walk and they were destroying the tube lure although missing the hooks 9 out 10 times. I also hooked a 4 1/2ft Lemon Shark on the tube lure (first time for me) and luckily he threw the trebles somehow and saved me the headache. I went in after that.

This trip has been awesome but the weather is killing my chances with bonefish. Being in a yak, by myself and with constant wind and pop up downpours, I have to play it safe. We will see what tomorrow brings

rest of the report to come


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Great stuff. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That Big Torch spot is money. That's my go to spot in the keys for Permit and Redfish. There's a big school that roams that flat to the north. If you head due south out of the Launch to the Island across the channel, you'll find the permit. Occasionally you'll see some monster Bonefish cruising the sand breaks on the those nearby flats. That said, PM me and I'll give you my go to spot for Bonefish in the keys. I can damn near guarantee you a bonefish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I appreciate it Ivarie. I had great intel on Bonefish spots, but didn't have the weather to get to them. Most of my first two days were spent hugging the lee sides of whatever key I was fishing or hiding in the mangroves from storms. I really felt I had a great shot for the Bonefish, but with the ESE winds blowing around 20knots everyday, I just got frustrated


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i had planned on hitting the keys this Sept for some island hopping but work has put a hamper on that trip. Next year its going down!


----------

